
Evernote updates privacy policy to allow employees to access notes - tolien
https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588-Notice-of-Privacy-Policy-Updates-January-2017-
======
Canada
There are 3 stories about this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177522)
(this)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177581)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971)

I've never been comfortable storing my notes on the cloud at all.

